# Turkey Nightmare



## Ken_TripleCrown (May 6, 2009)

Hey guys,
I would like to introduce you to our turkey nightmare hunting system.
The system is built around our Advanish Camo Hunting Blind which mounts
on your bow or shotgun. 
There are three key elements of the turkey nightmare hunting system:
a three legged stool to remain comfortable and ready for the bird.
a bow hanger to keep your bow in the ready position
the Advanish Camo Blind.
Here is a quick overview of the system
You setup the stool against a tree making sure you are comfortable. Next you install the bow hanger so your bow hangs out to your left(if right handed) with your sight about level with your eyes when seated. Setup your decoys in front of your bow. Open the blind on your bow and hang the bow on the hanger. As you call and the bird approaches, remove the bow from the hanger and rest on your leg. When the bird is within range, slowly draw your bow using the push pull method.
As you guys know, the toughest part of turkey hunting with a bow is drawing
on the bird, the Advanish Camo Blind helps you to draw undetected. 
Using the turkey nightmare system, setup is very quick for run and gun hunting
We all know that tent blinds are effective when you have a lot of turkey in the area and you can sit them out, but when you have to chase the birds, this system works great!

My partner Jim and I are avid outdoorsmen and we believe in making products that help you succeed in the field.

Thank you,
Ken M at Triple Crown Outdoor


----------

